# Hiding seams



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have made kitchen cabinets that are overall 9 foot. I had to stack one cabinet on top of another to do this. Everything went well, however there is a seam between the two cabinets. I have initially put a thin strip of wood to hide the seam. Are there better solutions to hiding seams? The cabinets on the end have side seams I want to hide.


----------



## doitforfun (Dec 31, 2013)

On repairs I've had pretty good success with filling holes and scratches with putty and then hiding with minwax wax pencils. It works best when the scratch or gouge (or seam in your case) runs with the grain. Use a couple of different colors to blend in. It's really hard when going against the grain. Very difficult to match up the different stripes of color in the grain.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

do an overlay side with doors. I will look like there are raised panel doors on the side. If you size the doors evenly they will cover most of the seam.


----------



## newwoodbutcher (Aug 6, 2010)

I would be tempted to add a shelf made with the same crown molding, finished to match the cabinets. Could you use a shelf there?


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for ideas. I think filling will not hid very well as it would not be in the direction of the grain. I don't have room on the side for a shelf, and it is a refrigerator cabinet so fake doors on the side is not an option.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Do you have room to do what's called a waist moulding? It's nothing more than a decorative moulding that would wrap the unit at the seam and die into the other upper cabinet.

Good luck


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I put a small 3/4 wide x 1/8'" thick piece to cover the seam. I meant to take a picture yesterday band will do so today and post it for comments.


----------

